# Ice fishing gloves



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was ice fishing yesterday and got tired of taking my gloves off everytime I caught a fish. Just wondering what gloves are best for ice fishing? Ones that keep your hands warm yet let you fish with them on. I tightline most of the time so I need them to be sensitive enough to feel the bite also.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

haha I was going to ask this same question but for different reason. I was looking for a good glove to wear for riding the sled or quad on the ice.....I bought the nice ice armor last year and they ripped by the thumb and pretty disappointed! So im curious too!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> haha I was going to ask this same question but for different reason. I was looking for a good glove to wear for riding the sled or quad on the ice.....I bought the nice ice armor last year and they ripped by the thumb and pretty disappointed! So im curious too!


Have you looked into heated grips?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I picked up a pair at Fin Feather Fur that are a fleece top with neoprene bottom that have finger holes and a flip back mitten cover. Very warm and have done well so far for under $30. They are made by glacier gloves I believe


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If it is not ridiculous cold, these are what i wear.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=157632480

Not completely water proof, but certainly help. They really help with the wind, but if it gets too cold they are not the best. They have coated palms so really help with grip. Can flip the thumb as well to tie knots. I actually use them working outside on other projects too, nice all around gloves. Only issue is i have had to re-stitch finger holes a couple times.

Honestly, have never found a glove that keeps warm long term if you are exposed (no shanty) and actually catching fish. They will eventually get wet from handling fish and just get cold. When it is nasty cold, i take 2 pairs and switch them out. The unused pair goes inside my bibs to warm up then switch them once the wet gloves start to freeze up. All mine are glomitts though that have the flip mitten. You can stick just your pointer finger out from under the mitten if you want to keep a finger on the line.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Have you looked into heated grips?


 I have them on my snowmobile just not on my quad. I honestly thought about putting these on the quad for traveling and I think honestly would work well for what im needed! 

I think something along those lines will keep the wind off your hands enough to keep them warm!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> I have them on my snowmobile just not on my quad. I honestly thought about putting these on the quad for traveling and I think honestly would work well for what im needed!
> 
> I think something along those lines will keep the wind off your hands enough to keep them warm!
> View attachment 225997


Those would probably work. Does your quad have plastic hand guards? Elephant ears They make a world of difference!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You guys use gloves? For fishing? 

I really do need to start using them more often. My hands are HIT from cold weather fishing with out gloves.
The few times ice had to usethem on the ice I just take a couple cheap cotton kids gloves. They fit tight an i hardly use them just nice to have for a quick warm up....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You guys use gloves? For fishing?
> 
> I really do need to start using them more often. My hands are HIT from cold weather fishing with out gloves.
> The few times ice had to usethem on the ice I just take a couple cheap cotton kids gloves. They fit tight an i hardly use them just nice to have for a quick warm up....


Have you ever barehanded an ice covered drag rope at 2am on a frozen lake in -10 degrees ? I have and I wished I had a pair of gloves on!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> I have them on my snowmobile just not on my quad. I honestly thought about putting these on the quad for traveling and I think honestly would work well for what im needed!
> 
> I think something along those lines will keep the wind off your hands enough to keep them warm!
> View attachment 225997


With heated grips and handlebar mitts you can get by with light gloves. Heated grips are the way to go for sure.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't use gloves much when ice fishing. Even reach in the bait bucket with my hand to get minnows cause I always seem to forget the net. I do carry a pair of mitten/fingerless gloves for warming my hands from time to time. Find these work well for me cause when I am wearing them I keep the mitten part folded back which leaves fingers free to feel the bite.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I wear Simms Foldover Mitt unless it's blistery cold.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Have you ever barehanded an ice covered drag rope at 2am on a frozen lake in -10 degrees ? I have and I wished I had a pair of gloves on!


I have dropped my gloves in the hole while folding up my shanty and had to drag my sled back with a frozen rope and ice cold near frostbite fingers. Wow did that suck. I went and bought a clam pulling harness the next day and now all pulling is hands free. The harness is a great investment. I also like mittens for the walk out and in when it's ridiculously cold and windy.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a pair of Cabela's Goretex gloves that have a removable liner. Lot of times I can get away with just the liner which is almost tight to my hand but doesn't cut off the circulation. The outer shell is a little loose without the liner but works great if you slide those hand warmers in them. They have a draw string in them and I keep it loose which makes getting them on and off pretty easy. I went to supper soft rods so I can see the bite rather than feel it, for panfish of course. I did pick up a pair of windstopper guidewear gloves but haven't put them to the rest, Monday would have been a good day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Use a longer rope you can put over one shoulder and under the opposite arm to drag with. I had a great pair of sheepskin mittens once. They were sold by an "ice fishing only" company from their catalog!(imagine that, will give you an idea of how long ago it was!). They had leather on the outside and real sheep wool on the inside. You could remove them easily to fish and if your hands got cold, pop them back on for near-instant warmth! If your hands are getting cold while ice fishing, you need to get a one-man flip shanty to fish in. A propane lantern will heat it enough to take your gloves OFF while fishing! No need to be a "real man" and bucket-sit, esp if you(like me!) are getting older! Look online for a used one if $$ is a significant issue, or make one. Ice fishing should be fun, not misery!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Yesterday my first time out this year I realized I forgot my gloves . The only ones I had with me were a pair of leather work gloves in the back of the truck with no insulation in them. I laid them on the hump in front of the heater to warm them some before walking out on the ice. They worked well enough since it wasn't cold out and they blocked the breeze from my hands. I also forgot my turtleneck sweater but it wasn't necessary as it wasn't cold.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Surgical gloves under your regular gloves keep your hands dry and out of the wind. I just have to bring like 5 pairs


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> I was ice fishing yesterday and got tired of taking my gloves off everytime I caught a fish. Just wondering what gloves are best for ice fishing? Ones that keep your hands warm yet let you fish with them on. I tightline most of the time so I need them to be sensitive enough to feel the bite also.


Just my 2 cents, but over the years of being in the outdoors and freezing temps, my old fingers have been exposed to some minor frost bite. So, they can get painfully colder than usual when I'm on the ice. After unsuccessfully trying at least a dozen different brands of so-called waterproof gloves, I finally ended up with and use two styles that I couldn't be happier with for late season, cold weather trolling and hard water fishing. Both are by Clam . . . the IceArmor Edge and the Dry Skinz gloves. Surprisingly, with both, you can feel the bite, grab and hold fish, and remove hooks without taking them off repeatedly. Check em out!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

fish_fear_me said:


> Just my 2 cents, but over the years of being in the outdoors and freezing temps, my old fingers have been exposed to some minor frost bite. So, they can get painfully colder than usual when I'm on the ice. After unsuccessfully trying at least a dozen different brands of so-called waterproof gloves, I finally ended up with and use two styles that I couldn't be happier with for late season, cold weather trolling and hard water fishing. Both are by Clam . . . the IceArmor Edge and the Dry Skinz gloves. Surprisingly, with both, you can feel the bite, grab and hold fish, and remove hooks without taking them off repeatedly. Check em out!


Check out the manzella gloves by mastodon, they are the warmest gloves i have found.


----------

